# A true antique (if it's real)



## Euphman06 (Jul 5, 2015)

Check this out, local to me. I have no idea the going price for these, but it looks legit to me. First time I've seen one for sale.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/5107279977.html


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 5, 2015)

Who asks for that kind of price, then puts it up on a venue like Craigslist with only two overall photos that are so poor that you can barely make out the bicycle? I'd be very leery.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe scammer?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 5, 2015)

Legit guy, I was talking to him. He said it's been in the family "forever".


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 7, 2015)

Real MCCoy? Bell Curved price considering what early 1890's are going for.
It doesn't look like a gaudy replica or a mismatched parts bike being called a survivor.  
Peel back the storybook certificate of authenticity, selling without considering resale. 

Off hand, good deals get bought. Collectables get collected. Museum pieces get displayed. 
Fine antiques get appreciated. Riders get rode. Parts get bought and sold. 
Far away real treasure might still be rhidden.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Doesn't look like a gaudy replica or a mismatched parts bike being called a survivor. Bell Curved price considering what early 1890's are going for. Selling without considering resale. Sounds like a storybook certificate of authenticity.




So you're saying the price is cheap for the bike?


----------



## walter branche (Jul 7, 2015)

the price is the price , go to copake and see what similar bikes are bringing in an auction ..  CASH talks , if you are going ,to view this velo , bring cash , ...   i would place a value of 5,000 to 7500, it is an uncommon brand , , If you have money to spend ,   velos are available -do not get buyers remorse or excitement , ..this bike looks very clean and nice , with reputable provenance,..  looking forward to seeing other photos , walter branche ,


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 7, 2015)

First let me begin by rephrasing the statement above into something that makes sense.



Euphman06 said:


> So you're saying the price is cheap for the bike?




bell curve   

A symmetrical bell-shaped curve that represents the distribution of values, frequencies, or probabilities of a set of data. 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bell+curve

Its hard to put a value on these oldies, you see some crazy pricing, so u have to find examples, so to me yes based on the value of early 1890's bikes, bell curved, that price doesn't surprise, and as Walter says find examples at Copake "money talks". A good deal is what we make it. Everyone wants a deal, love a deal, buying from someone who knows what they have sometimes comes down to how well they took care of it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have no intentions of buying this bike... Just curious as to authenticity (looks real to me) and what the going rate for these kind of bikes are. I am in talks with this guy who says he has over 150 bikes and many NOS wood wheels. I'm hoping to scrounge up an Elgin or other late 30's bike from him. He's real close to me too, must not a be a caber or I'd know about him.


----------



## Waffenrad (Jul 7, 2015)

But it's not an early 1890s bike, it's a ca. 1869-70 velocipede.  Be careful to compare apples to apples.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 7, 2015)

Absolutely correct. Just getting the conversation going and drawing a parallel to the price jump between nice examples of mid 1890's bikes and 1889-1893. There seems to be a curved price gap there. Again find examples of similar bikes (velo's) selling. It doesn't seem too far out there. 



Waffenrad said:


> But it's not an early 1890s bike, it's a ca. 1869-70 velocipede.  Be careful to compare apples to apples.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 7, 2015)

There is not a set price on any bike ,or attachment , of any age or condition... ,there are buyers who would pay that money in a second , , there are wannabe buyers who--- will him and haw around-- trying to get a deal ,and talk about it for years . you might pay 10,000.00 for a sweet machine one day , and the next day your neighbor or friend might find a similar example in a barn down the street , ..there are no rules .i have sold velos for 500.00 to 10,000, .none of the stuff is rare , I have been finding ,buying bikes for over 40 years , .. good luck with your quest to find an answer ,to this question, you have been seeking .... This year at copake , fine machines ,sold for lower than usual ,. next year , everything can change ,...   the economy does not regulate a fine bicycle purchase ..There are lots of buyers sitting on large amounts of money , ..  the only thing that might cause this velo to sit awhile is the fact it is not a common seen example , ..  most who want to be in the scene will be looking for a Michaux or a similar well known bike ...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 7, 2015)

Vincent van Gogh only sold one painting his whole life.


----------



## oldspoke (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All,

I am pretty sure that this Velocipede is the "Monod" by Monod and Mercer of N.Y.C. The frame is an early diagonal style. I would ask the seller if there are two small holes at the rear of the seat spring.

See :  https://books.google.com/books?id=n...nepage&q=monod and mercer bicycle nyc&f=false

A similar machine is pictured here :

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/velocipede-monod-and-mercer-1869

My apologies for links and not images.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 8, 2015)

*photos posted for Glen Eames*








photos of the machine featured at the OLD SPOKES  HOME Glen Eames owner -operator


----------

